# Who can build me a safari rack for my truck?



## LarryC (Nov 9, 2004)

I am looking for a local (SE Michigan) source to build me a custom safari truck seating rack for the bed of my F150.

Here's an idea of what I'm looking for:








All seats are removable (front 2 seats lift out and are held in place by pins, rear bench seat is on a hinge and can be swung out of the way or removed if needed).

Anyone know where I could have something like this made? They are all over Africa, and there are a few Texas manufacturers, but I haven't been able to locate a local source.

Thanks.


----------

